# The quest for a jon boat



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

So, I mentioned to my fishing partner, Mrs. Fireball, that we should get a jon boat to set in the back of my pickup to fish electric only lakes like nimi, deer creek, etc. She said okay, get a new one (well, if you insist  ). Other requirements of her's: no porta-bote, inflatable, canoe or plastic boat. So we agreed to look for a 14x36 jon. I don't think there's any in NE Ohio! 
So if you have one sitting around you'd like to lease for a few months, until the boat stores get some inventory (2021 should be coming in several weeks, I think), let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Killbuckian (Feb 16, 2020)

I see several on craigslist. My starting point is Mansfield.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks, I've seen those as well. Just not looking for boats with trailer, or customizations like casting platforms, or boats that look beat to heck.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I would search for something with a wider bottom,won't be much heavier and a LOT more stable.


----------



## fischer86 (Sep 22, 2014)

Currently being auctioned online


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

If it is just the two of you, not sure a 14' is needed.That's a fairly long boat for the back of a pickup (8' in assuming 6' bed and tailgate and another 6' hanging out). That's likely why most you see have a trailer. Just my opinion which really is not worth much.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

A little short story 50yrs back me and a buddy bought a jon boat went to nimmi. BOTH leaned over the edge,both went in the lake. but all ended well.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Bluegillin' said:


> If it is just the two of you, not sure a 14' is needed.That's a fairly long boat for the back of a pickup (8' in assuming 6' bed and tailgate and another 6' hanging out). That's likely why most you see have a trailer. Just my opinion which really is not worth much.


 I bought a bed extender for my trucks 2" receiver and can easily haul a 14'x48" jon boat in my 6' bed.


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Here is one in Erie, PA. Good Luck.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Some good points made. Lowe makes a 12x40, which may be a little more stable, and not too long for a pick up?


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

On craigslist and facebook marketplace,there are a ton of old 12-14' flat bottoms around, i mean a ton for cheap,especially if you dont need a trailer. I also advise keeping a few sticks of quick curing marine JB weld in your boat gear as these old aluminum boats always spring a new leaks from somewhere. But thats why we get them,just to beat them up.

You sure you can fit a 14' in the back without it sticking out to far,let alone the extra weight getting it in and out with your lady.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Also you mentioned that you want to buy “new”. Why? With a single hull aluminum Jon boat, you see exactly what you are buying. You can drop it in some water or fill it with water and check for leaks. Used can be bought for a fraction of the price of a new one.
Also if you did get one with a couple leaking rivets; a product called gluv it works great and is easy to use when both sides of the hull are exposed. It just paints on the leaking rivets. Also I would avoid any used 12-14 ft Tin boats with casting decks added to them. Too much weight, plus the added height can make them too unstable.
My small river/limited hp lake boat is a 1983 sea nymph 12 ft 57 inches at the gunnel, doesn’t leak a drop. I got it cheap.......,.while typing this I did searches near you for Jon boats. Dang.....isn’t hardly any out there. I guess the lack of new ones affected the used market too.


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

A lot of good advice as usual on this website.

Been looking for a small boat also. been kicking around a 10' to 12' v bottom.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I would also add that you will LOVE having a little boat, so many more accessible places,easy in and out.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I concur, my jon boat gets almost as many hours as my lake boat. It has literally been all over the tri-state area. I agree with those who say get some JB weld or paintable sealer. Your gonna drag that sucker over rocks and all kinds of junk, plus hauling will loosen up rivets. I keep some JB all the time for mine. I have maybe 3-4 patches and the boat is 50 years old (yes it really is 50 yrs old). It probably has thousands of hrs on the water. Go get that boat, you'll not regret it.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Harry1959 said:


> Also you mentioned that you want to buy “new”. Why? With a single hull aluminum Jon boat, you see exactly what you are buying. You can drop it in some water or fill it with water and check for leaks. Used can be bought for a fraction of the price of a new one.
> 
> I agree 100%. New cost way too much. Older ones can be bought for a lot less and in some cases aren't only as good but some built even better than new ones.
> Also if you did get one with a couple leaking rivets; a product called gluv it works great and is easy to use when both sides of the hull are exposed. It just paints on the leaking rivets. Also I would avoid any used 12-14 ft Tin boats with casting decks added to them. Too much weight, plus the added height can make them too unstable.
> My small river/limited hp lake boat is a 1983 sea nymph 12 ft 57 inches at the gunnel, doesn’t leak a drop. I got it cheap.......,.while typing this I did searches near you for Jon boats. Dang.....isn’t hardly any out there. I guess the lack of new ones affected the used market too.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the maintenance tips! I was looking at new as my wife gets a little nervous on the water and said a new boat boosts her confidence. If I come across a newer used one, that could be okay .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do not get a flat Jon that is less than 48" wide. The narrow boats are not that stable .


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

New or used bottom width will be what determines if the boat feels stable. Nothing worse than being in a boat that you are afraid to move around in. Sitting like a statue for hrs is not relaxing at all.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Fireball58 said:


> Thanks for the maintenance tips! I was looking at new as my wife gets a little nervous on the water and said a new boat boosts her confidence. If I come across a newer used one, that could be okay .


Mansfield Craigslist has a Tracker 1436 Topper that looks dam near new foe $550. Boat only.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

CFIden said:


> Mansfield Craigslist has a Tracker 1436 Topper that looks dam near new foe $550. Boat only.


 Suggestion, before buying any boat, you and the wife put it in the water to see if it feels stable enough to feel relaxed and confident that if you move around you won't feel like it's going to capsize. Hind site is 20/20 and I would never buy another boat that I can't confidently stand up and take a pee in without feeling I had to be careful or I would capsize the boat. Personally I like to be able to stand in or on any of the four corners to take a leak. But one such as this would most likely be too heavy to load and unload for you and the wife. One I used to own like this was a traveler 1460. 14' long by 60" wide, a stable fishing machine it was. Wish I still had it. 1448 would probably be perfect for what you want. I feel that a 1436 is just a step up from a wide canoe.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Do not get a flat Jon that is less than 48" wide. The narrow boats are not that stable .


True that! Way back in the day my buddy had this john boat that was 18' long, and I swear it was only 3 1/2' wide! Skinny as a canoe! We took it out fishing and I was pretty scared all day. You not only had to watch every move YOU made, you had to watch every move the other guy made! Because you might have to move in order to counterbalance!


----------



## musky 1 (May 11, 2015)

Before i bought my smokercraft i used to own a 14ft tracker tadpole it was great for mogadore but a couple of times i caught a pretty good sw. wind on ladue and it wasn't very stable i put a 6hp. motor on it for leesville and it felt like a potato chip on the water.Glad i got rid of it.theres not a lot of room in them either for two people.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I had a 14-36 that I dropped a deck on and made a transom jack for a Nissan 18hp. I used it all over, even inside Fairport harbor chasing smallies. Took it up the Grand many times, and if it were shallow I’d just pull it through the shallows. Totally regret selling it now. I felt plenty stable and never tipped it or felt like I’d get swapped.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

Fireball58 said:


> So, I mentioned to my fishing partner, Mrs. Fireball, that we should get a jon boat to set in the back of my pickup to fish electric only lakes like nimi, deer creek, etc. She said okay, get a new one (well, if you insist  ). Other requirements of her's: no porta-bote, inflatable, canoe or plastic boat. So we agreed to look for a 14x36 jon. I don't think there's any in NE Ohio!
> So if you have one sitting around you'd like to lease for a few months, until the boat stores get some inventory (2021 should be coming in several weeks, I think), let me know. Thanks.


Check your local scrap metal yards, believe it or not people scrap decent aluminum watercraft and you need to have the title to do it, can get them sometimes for the scrap price.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

If you're planning on lifting it in and out of your truck bed, go with a 12' boat. The added weight is more than it seems. I had a 12' for years and did exactly what you're planning. I sold it for a 14' boat just to have more space. What I once did by myself became a two man operation.


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

jackal_727 said:


> If you're planning on lifting it in and out of your truck bed, go with a 12' boat. The added weight is more than it seems. I had a 12' for years and did exactly what you're planning. I sold it for a 14' boat just to have more space. What I once did by myself became a two man operation.


Thanks!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Lol hey i have a Lowe line 1974 12 foot aluminum with trailer two trolling motors no battery if interested


----------



## Fireball58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks for the offer Upland, but I think I'll wait for a newer model.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Fireball58 said:


> Thanks for the offer Upland, but I think I'll wait for a newer model.


no problem if everything was up to date i would let you use it till you got one


----------

